# Nutritional yeast



## ellsta (Nov 3, 2011)

Can you give your dogs nutritional yeast ?
It is so healthy for humans .
Thank you


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

no idea... what is considered nutritional yeast for humans?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

From what I know "nutritional yeast" (Also known as "savory yeast") has a nutty cheese-y flavor and is used by vegans for flavor and to get B12.....

So since dogs are Carnivores, and should be fed as such then there is nothing in nutritional yeast that they need if on a proper diet!:wink:


----------



## ellsta (Nov 3, 2011)

I heard that the brewers or nutritional yeast repels fleas .


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

ellsta said:


> I heard that the brewers or nutritional yeast repels fleas .


Just so that you know, you may have wanted to start the thread more as "Does any one use yeast, Nutritional or brewers, for flea repellent?".....As thats more likely to get a decent amount of replies rather then just asking "can you give your dogs nutritional yeast? It is so healthy for humans."...since pretty much EVERYONE here knows that yeast is NOT healthy for our pet carnivores!:wink:

ANYWAYS, I would rather use DE(diatomaceous earth) then a yeast on my dogs!:wink:


----------



## stella&sam (Nov 28, 2011)

Nutritional yeast is a cheap and easy source of vitamin B. I'm not aware that it's BAD for dogs, but it's on many dogs allergy lists. I accidentally missed it on the label of some new food we were trying. Stella was chewing her paws soon after. Sigh.


----------

